# September And YTD Cruze Diesel Sales



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Heck yeah! Keep it up! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

my dealer (town of 2,000) has sold 8 total


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

I like the fact that the Cruze Diesel is selling well. I think GM really hit a home run with it (unlike the Indians vs the Rays the other night). Another thing that I like is that auto sales in general is up from 2012. This is a small indication that the economy is on an upswing.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Not being in full production yet and the highest priced Cruze I would call those numbers excellent!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I think it's a good sign. Several of the dealers around me have yet to see a diesel on their lots yet so availability is still limited.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

These are excellent numbers. My wife is hoping GM makes an Equinox diesel.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

giantsnation said:


> My wife is hoping GM makes an Equinox diesel.


We all are.


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

giantsnation said:


> These are excellent numbers. My wife is hoping GM makes an Equinox diesel.



If the Equinox comes out in diesel I would have quite the issue. I was looking at purchasing an Equinox until the Cruze came out in diesel......maybe...I could have both.....


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Boog8302 said:


> If the Equinox comes out in diesel I would have quite the issue. I was looking at purchasing an Equinox until the Cruze came out in diesel......maybe...I could have both.....


I think a lot of people were in the same situation.


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

I was looking at a wagon for my next car, but if there were an Equinox or Captiva diesel I'd buy it. If Chevy went the Captiva route their only diesel competitor would be the Mercedes GLK250. It would be hard to not show the value there. Many more people could afford the Captiva. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

steveg241 said:


> I was looking at a wagon for my next car, but if there were an Equinox or Captiva diesel I'd buy it. If Chevy went the Captiva route their only diesel competitor would be the Mercedes GLK250. It would be hard to not show the value there. Many more people could afford the Captiva.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App




Are they going to launch the Captiva as a regular consumer vehical? As far as I knew it was Fleet only......


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

Not sure about the Captiva. I drove a rental and liked it. It did come from Saturn and I know GMC has a version. If it is fleet only I hope they make a diesel and let me buy it!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jpm84092 (Jun 23, 2013)

I bought mine the first day they became available in Utah. My dealer remembered my interest in the Diesel version back in 2011 (when he sold me a Cruze ECO) and called to tell me that the Cruze Clean Turbo Diesel would go on sale the Saturday of Memorial Day weekend and that he had been allotted two of them. I knew when I test drove the little torque monster that it had to be mine. I signed on the dotted line right after returning to the dealership and I have not for one moment regretted that decision.

Two weeks ago I took it from Salt Lake City to West Wendover, Nevada (129 miles one way) and had 20 mph wind on the nose going West and because of a frontal passage, and at times mixed rain and snow showers and 35 - 40 mph wind on the nose. I set the cruise to the new speed limit on that stretch of road, 80 mph, and still got 42 mpg out of it. Dropping from 80 mph to 65 mph temporarily showed more typical mileage. The Cruze CTD may be aerodynamic, but the 80 mph forward speed + 40 mph into the wind really cut fuel economy. Still, with the drag of an effective 120 mph speed, 42 mpg is nothing to sneeze at.


----------



## CosmosGoat (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm glad I was able to contribute to the September sales.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

CosmosGoat said:


> I'm glad I was able to contribute to the September sales.


Nicely played young man.


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

Oh well, I'll contribute to the October sales next month.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Boog8302 said:


> Are they going to launch the Captiva as a regular consumer vehical? As far as I knew it was Fleet only......


OK guys dime to start pushing GM NA.

2012 Holden Captiva 7 CX 2.2 diesel review | carsguide.com.au


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I would totally buy a Captiva or Equinox diesel!


----------



## CosmosGoat (Sep 23, 2013)

If a diesel small SUV was an option I think I would have gone that way too. I was replacing a car that got 23.5 MPG averaged over about a year and needed more but any SUV wasn't much better. I'm sure a TD version would be at least high 30s. Keep them coming to the US GM!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

vwgtiglx said:


> Oh well, I'll contribute to the October sales next month.


Do let us know when you get it! Welcome to CruzeTalk.


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm In like Flint! I bought my Cruze Diesel one week ago which makes me eligible for this month's sales figures. I love it so far. It's been 30 years since I last heard that diesel clatter from under the hood. Back then it was from a '77 Rabbit diesel bought new for $5500 out the door.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

vwgtiglx said:


> I'm In like Flint! I bought my Cruze Diesel one week ago which makes me eligible for this month's sales figures. I love it so far. It's been 30 years since I last heard that diesel clatter from under the hood. Back then it was from a '77 Rabbit diesel bought new for $5500 out the door.


Welcome aboard!


----------



## Greygoose (Sep 26, 2013)

CosmosGoat said:


> I'm glad I was able to contribute to the September sales.


Im glad I was too!


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

I had a lot of trouble finding a TD Cruze. Our local dealership said they weren't allowed an allocation for some reason. So I did the "build one" trick and then "check inventory". There were a number around (125 miles away in Nashville or Memphis) but most had few options and I wanted mine loaded as much as possible. I finally found the one I wanted and took delivery on the 30th of Sept (he had a quota of sales to meet so I got a good deal). Mine is black graphite ($250) with sun roof, Navigation, Pioneer audio, lit door sill (waste of $505), convenience package, dealer installed fog lights, cargo net...I think that's it. Anyways, it's a great car and I love driving it. I helped my daughter buy a nice Red Hot diesel the week before. So my family helped the Sept numbers by 2.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

ParisTNDude said:


> I had a lot of trouble finding a TD Cruze. Our local dealership said they weren't allowed an allocation for some reason. So I did the "build one" trick and then "check inventory". There were a number around (125 miles away in Nashville or Memphis) but most had few options and I wanted mine loaded as much as possible. I finally found the one I wanted and took delivery on the 30th of Sept (he had a quota of sales to meet so I got a good deal). Mine is black graphite ($250) with sun roof, Navigation, Pioneer audio, lit door sill (waste of $505), convenience package, dealer installed fog lights, cargo net...I think that's it. Anyways, it's a great car and I love driving it. I helped my daughter buy a nice Red Hot diesel the week before. So my family helped the Sept numbers by 2.


It's interesting that they are still hard to find. I hope GM pushes more of them out to the dealers. Welcome to the fold. I am now 21,500 miles in and love it more every day!


----------

